# Boiler Door



## Buffalo21 (Aug 1, 2020)

Here is a project I working on, its a front door for a 100 hp, 1953 Cyclotherm boiler, the fabrication of the door is complete, the burner nose has to be mounted, the refractory pounded in and Kaowool installed an rigidized inside the outside ring. The door also has a davit arm and a hinge assembly, that will be welded in with the door bolted to the front of the boiler.

The door is 41” in diameter, made out of 3/8” plate, with 16” x 5” x 3/16” stainless steel ring, a 24” ID x 2” x 3/16” and 35” OD x 2” x 3/16” steel rings welded to it. There are (12) 1” bolt holes on a 38-1/4” BC, (8) 1” bolt holes on a 22” BC, and (6) 3/8”-16 mounting studs In a 14” BC.

The refractory work will be done next week and then the door will be painted black, with high-temp paint.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2020)

What hardware are you using in the center. Lets just pick that up, and throw it in the back of the truck


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 1, 2020)

The door, the burner and the finished refractory will give me an approximate weight on 750# hanging off the davit arm.

knowing the minions and how they paint, there will be probably an additional 2-3# of black paint.


----------



## westerner (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice to see ya back. 
Your work is an inspiration to me, and many others here, no doubt.


----------



## rwm (Aug 1, 2020)

Awesome work. Its great to see this real industrial stuff. 
Thanks for showing
R


----------



## jlesser27 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mighty fine looking door!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 15, 2020)

Welp, it has come time for the boiler door to be used. Yesterday, I mounted the burner nose, pounded in the refractory. Today mounted the door, welded on the hinge assembly, then mounted the rest of the burner and started the wiring.

1 - the boiler front
2 - the new door with the refractory
3 - the door closed and adjusted
4 - the Kaowool sealing insulation installed
5 - the door closed up and sealed, with the rest of the burner installed


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

a lot of grunt, and a little bit of technology?


----------

